# Delaware Events



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

If you live in Delaware, or nearby, come to the Golden Jubilee at Dewey Beach on May 12-14! It's golden heaven - 100+ goldens running around on a beach, retrieving balls and just having a blast. Most dogs will be off leash and there will be people around. However, there is plenty of room down the beach away from all the dogs where you can take your dog if you wish. There are activities planned too, if you're interested. More information can be found at https://deweygoldenjubilee.com/ It is a free event, but if you choose to donate, all proceeds go to the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study . 


On June 9 + 10, there is a Pets in the Park event at Glasgow Park. DockDogs will be featured and there are a lot of vendors set up. It's just nice to walk around and watch the DockDogs competition and look at the vendors. More information can be found at petsintheparkde.com It is a free event as well.

I'm not affiliated with any of the events mentioned or the companies that sponsor these events


----------

